# thank you scoob



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

in keeping with Aprilravens post, i too thought of you when i saw this the other morning. won't mention i almost got run over taking it :greenpbl: 

anyways, thanks little man (can't call you that anymore...you might have me now). until i put a camera in your hand i never gave landscapes a second thought. because of you, i see the beauty that awaits me everyday. you're an inspiration in more ways than you know! :hugs: 

not up to speed with you yet, but i'm workin' on it


----------



## MotorPsycho (Jan 26, 2006)

wow.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 26, 2006)

I rarely if ever say this.....but.......this is *awesome!  *: )


----------



## Arch (Jan 26, 2006)

Another outstanding shot......wow :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

give me a minute here ... I'm feeling a verse ...


Dang, JonMikal ...  sheesh ...   

Okay ... it has to be done ...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 26, 2006)

Wonderful shot.  I'll spare you the bowing smilies, as I understand you hate them.


----------



## Mansi (Jan 26, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

that is stunning JM *speechless*
scoob you must be quite the man! ... and JM, quite the proud dad


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 26, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Wonderful shot. I'll spare you the bowing smilies, as I understand you hate them.


 
me too, but... 

wow!

great job capturing those rays...  superb!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

i dont know which is more beautiful..the shot, which is just brilliant... or the words, which cut to the heart...

you gotta dig a man who will own up to the feelings he has for his son..

if scoob turns out like his daddy, i gotta say, you will have done a marvelous job, jonmikal....

( makes me wanna hold my son......)


----------



## Calliope (Jan 26, 2006)

I really like the sun's rays in this photo and the trees shadows.  Nice photo!  I'm sure MK will feel thrilled that he inspired such a shot! :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I really like the sun's rays in this photo and the trees shadows. Nice photo! I'm sure MK will feel thrilled that he inspired such a shot! :thumbup:


 
would not have been possible without your cloning skills :thumbup: 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy crumbs.  I am...just...wow.


----------



## WildBill (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow great shot, I love the fogg and the ray's!

  Bill


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 26, 2006)

Great one JM!


----------



## scoob (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks dad, glad you feel this way , i appreciate it ...great shot by the way!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2006)

just great!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2006)

aaaaw, this is so moving... the picture and this great connection between you two... wow!


----------



## nvr2low (Jan 26, 2006)

great shot, i really like the lighting


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude!!! :hail:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dude!!! :hail:


 
 

it's for sale :lmao:


----------



## Canoncan (Jan 26, 2006)

What can I say that has not  been said. Thumbs up.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 26, 2006)

Stop being so good, man!  Post something bad, why don't you!  I dare you :greenpbl:


----------



## puzzle (Jan 27, 2006)

It is very peaceful and serene, a great shot to collect your thoughts to


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Stop being so good, man! *Post something bad*, why don't you! I dare you :greenpbl:


 
you first.

thanks again everyone


----------



## Mansi (Jan 27, 2006)

i just had to look in again! my mum was walking past and stopped, shook her head after a minute and said, 'WOW'... 
again... a stunning image:thumbsup:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> i just had to look in again! my mum was walking past and stopped, shook her head after a minute and said, 'WOW'...
> again... a stunning image:thumbsup:


 
:blushing:


----------



## saulmr (Jan 27, 2006)

That's a beautiful shot. Great work!


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 27, 2006)

My goodness, is this a beauty of a shot or just a shot of beauty? 

I love your vision man... or should I say, your new vision. Thx scoob for inspiring your pops to do landscapes. Really looking forward in seeing more amazing and breath taking photos like this JM.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

i'd give ya more rep points M@ko, but it says i've given ya too much today 

thanks so much my friend!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow Jon.   This is stunning man!!!


----------



## Mohain (Jan 27, 2006)

That is simply amazing Jon. Just. Totally. Amazing. I'm in awe of your work :hail: You should listen to 'lil' Scoob more often 


(please keep doing loads more landscapes)


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

since i still can't do rep points, i'll thank you here chiller & Mohain. very kind words


----------



## pursuer (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful shot Jon, very cool.


----------



## filmfreak (Jan 27, 2006)

wow, what a geat pic!


----------

